# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Payar Ishq Aur Mohabbat

## *Fatima*

Ishq mujh ko nahin vahashat hii sahii 
merii vahashat terii shoharat hii sahii 

qataa ki jiyee na taluq ham se 
kuchh nahin hai to adaavat hii sahii 

mere hone mein hai kyaa rusvaai 
ye vo majalis nahin Khalvat hii sahi 

ham bhi dushman to nahin hain apne 
Gair ko tujh se mohabbat hii sahii 

apani hasti hi se ho tum jo kuchh ho 
aagahi gar nahin Gafalat hi sahi 

umr har chand ke hai barq-e-Khiraam 
dil ke Khoon karne ki fursat hi sahi 

hum koi tarq-e-vafaa karate hain 
na sahi ishq musibat hi sahi 

kuchh to de ai falak-e-na insaaf 
aah-o-fariyaad kii ruKhsat hii sahii 

ham bhii tasliim kii Khuu Daale.nge 
beniyaazii terii aadat hii sahii 

yaar se chheda chali jaaye "Salman" 
Gar nahin vasl to hasarat hi sahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nice

----------


## waffa

lolz nice one fato

----------


## Muzna

hmmm nice  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

yaar se chheda chali jaaye "Asad" 
Gar nahin vasl to hasarat hi sahi 
cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

nice sharing fatima  :Big Grin: 
tum itni achi poetry bhi karlaiti ho yeh nahi patta tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## zohaib1

Well Sporadic, I must inform you that this POEM is actually written by the famous Poet "MIRZA ASADULLAH KHAN GHALIB" 




> nice sharing fatima 
> tum itni achi poetry bhi karlaiti ho yeh nahi patta tha

----------


## *Fatima*

> Well Sporadic, I must inform you that this POEM is actually written by the famous Poet "MIRZA ASADULLAH KHAN GHALIB" 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 5:18 pm
> 
> ...


tum ko abhi batana tha chup nahi reh sakte ho app yelo aab Sporadic ji ko pata chalgaya ke muje shayri nahi ati :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## *Fatima*

> yaar se chheda chali jaaye "Asad" 
> Gar nahin vasl to hasarat hi sahi 
> cool


oye go n read again its salman :evil: not asad :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

> nice sharing fatima 
> tum itni achi poetry bhi karlaiti ho yeh nahi patta tha


thank u ji app hume sharmenda kar rahe ho is tara keh kar :blush: waise tu hum ise achi shayri rit karte hai (copy and paste) ke zarye :bg: :bg:

----------


## sunny2006

wel done fatima nice sharing 
keep posting ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 4:18 pm
> 
> nice sharing fatima 
> tum itni achi poetry bhi karlaiti ho yeh nahi patta tha 
> 
> 
> thank u ji app hume sharmenda kar rahe ho is tara keh kar  :blush: waise tu hum ise achi shayri rit karte hai (copy and paste) ke zarye :bg:  :bg:


Tumhay kaisay patta chala Fatima k hum aap ko sharminda kar rahay hain, chalo ab ziyada sharminda na hona jitna hogayee ho wohi kaafi hai, JK

Pyar Ishq aur muhabbat
Jo bhi inka naam lay pahlay Dil ko thaam lay
Naam lainay say hi qiyamat hojati hai lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 3:27 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Mon Feb 20, 2006 4:18 pm
> 
> ...



bass pata chal gaya

our my Ishq aur muhabbat onli 4 sallu :P

----------


## Khawar

bohut khoob

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 4:39 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Tue Feb 21, 2006 3:27 am
> 
> ...


Tum bhi bohat dheet ho fatima tumhay patta bhi hai k main tumko sharminda kar raha hoon, aur tum bhi sharminda hoyee jarahi ho, banda kuch kaam hi ullat karlaita hai, matlab banda us cheez k opposite kuch kaam karlay, but nahi, sahrminda tou zaroor hona hai na, is k baghair bhi chaara nahi hai na lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

yani i don understand too much urdu

----------

